# Pot Call from member Sprucegum's scarred maple



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful stuff.....and a history 

(top pic is best representative of true color)

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/scarredmaple_backclose_zps2330c88a.jpg

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/scarred_side_zps1c36a766.jpg

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/39abfe0c-e554-46e8-a9d1-75d56c061479_zps0b30ba7d.jpg


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 7, 2013)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> Beautiful stuff.....and a history
> 
> (top pic is best representative of true color)
> 
> ...



Hey Wayne I can hardly wait to get my hands on it Thanks Dave


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 8, 2013)

Outbound from Quackerville...

Expected delivery Thursday.

Wayne


----------

